# so much guilt



## 16200 (Jan 25, 2006)

Helloi'm in my final semester of college and things have gotten bad. i miss class all the time. i'm so afraid to go because i feel that my stomach is going to keep gurgling and rumbling like it does. some days are better than others and some classes are better than others. i miss my math class at least once a week and it meets four days a week. i feel so guilty about it. i feel that maybe i'm just not trying hard enough or that i'm making excuses not to go. i just started anti anxiety meds to try and control this. i just get sooo scared and can't make myself go. anyone else feel guilty about these kinds of things?


----------



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)

i know exactly what you're talking about!!!i miss classes all the time and i feel so guilty...


----------



## 13557 (Feb 27, 2006)

I feel your pain. I was in your shoes when I went to college. At one point it got so bad I stopped going to classes and failed out. That was a wake up point for me. I got back in on an appeal and graduated but it took a lot of work to get me inside a classroom. Not to mention I never told anyone that I had this problem so I had to work on it by myself. If you are on anti-anxiety meds that should help. Another thing that worked for me was Immodium for D, Pepto Bismol for stomach rumbles. I also would bring some soda in class with me and sip on it, that also helps settle your stomach. I also would sit by the door in case I had to walk out for a minute I wouldnt have to make a big scene. You also may want to read the IBS-D folder on Calcium supplements. I have been on them for a week and my urgency/rumbling has been cut in half.


----------



## 18021 (Jan 5, 2006)

I suggest talking to an advisor. See if you can get an advisor that will be permanently yours throughout college. They'll be able to give you better advice on your experiences and challenges. It's their job. Also, tell your professors at the start of class so that they don't think you're a lazy student who likes skipping class.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome to the new members


----------



## 21622 (Jun 5, 2005)

hey.im 19 and currently attending college. It's sooooo hard to do, and I feel most days that I cant do it.....i have another 3 months left and my anxiety is at its peak. My instructor is also not very understanding and yells at the class quite a bit....this makes my anxiety rise and my bathroom visits more frequent...Its really difficult trying to get your mind around the fact that you CAN do it.....however its so dissapointing. Im really at a hard point now, Im thinking about dropping out. I really dont want to at all....But I am so anxious and nervous that thats all i think about.....school, tests, instrucors.....that I cant enjoy my life anymore. School has made my D so much worse that I am continuously dehydrated, tired and sluggish....I FEEL SO LAZY!!! But if i drop out now....What does that leave me for a future?megan


----------



## 13557 (Feb 27, 2006)

dancinfeet,I would not drop out if I were you. If you do, mentally, you will let your anxiety win. I can tell you from experience that after college, your anxiety/nervousness will move on to something else, i.e., mortgage payments,job stress etc. I think you would regret dropping out now.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome megan and 303


----------



## 21856 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeh i had a psych class with about 200 people in it and my stomach kept growling constantly when the professor was giving his lecture. So i just put my backpack over my stomach and pretended i was looking for stuff when it growled.


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

For some reason, I always find that I am less nervous for class, than other outings. Maybe it's because most of my classes are only 50 mins, and I know in my mind that if I really have to leave, then I can. I think a lot of times its a mental thing that you have to overcome. And dancinfeet, I would not drop out. Just keep trying diff. meds and see what works for you, although its hard, try not to give in to the anxiety. Good luck all!Andrea


----------

